# What do you wish people understand about Feelers?



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

SubterraneanHomesickAlien said:


> Of course, INxP's never get things done anyways so it's irrelevant for us :laughing:


 Hehehe, I wish you weren't so right about this :crazy:


----------

